# Radiofrecuencia



## Javier_Mon_San (Nov 16, 2006)

Buenos días, soy Javier y me acabo de registrar en este foro.

Estoy realizando mi proyecto final de carrera sobre la gestión de un almacén de producto terminado empleando tecnología de radiofrecuencia, terminales móviles, puntos de acceso. No tengo muchos conocimientos sobre RF, pero me gustaría saber como poder seleccionar el protocolo de comunicaciones, el tipo de antenas que he de emplear, ancho de banda, estudios de cobertura, ..., es decir, el diseño de toda la instalacioón de radiofrecuenia, aplicada a este tipo de almacenes.

¿Podrían ustedes guiarme, o indicarme dónde puede encontrar información?

 Muchas gracias y saludos a todos!!


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 17, 2006)

Hola Javier , tu pregunta necesita una contestacion muy amplificadora ,te mando una pagina para que busques lo que necesites, suerte un saludo
http://www.plazatecnologica.com/pt/contenido/enlaces.htm


----------

